# Авиация > Авиационная Энциклопедия >  Нужен ли раздел с документами?

## Д.Срибный

Надо ли заводить раздел для документов: приказов, указов и прочих нормативных актов?

----------


## timsz

Было бы интересно.

----------


## An-Z

безусловно, ДА!

----------


## игорь

надо

----------


## AC

> Надо ли заводить раздел для документов: приказов, указов и прочих нормативных актов?


Действующих (в качестве справочника) или исторических (как архив)?

----------


## SAVEL

И как справочника и исторические. Желательно не только государственной но икоммерческой (гражданской) авиации.

----------


## игорь

уже много раз в форуме проходили документы
надо их сложить в одно :shock:

----------

